# Another repair



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Here is a job I started after work,it was damaged right across the swage line so had to pin it and pull it out


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

i look forward to your weekly repairs mate your very skilled


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

Yep I love seeing this stuff


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Mores pictures,I did it below the line as I didn't want to get involved with totally stripping doors but its came out very well


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

How do you prevent getting a hardline in your lacquer masking like that ?


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

This is the best method for a soft masking line much much better than soft edge foam,its not a hard masking line this is how its done


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

If its done right you can't tell at all,some times I just give it a small polish but the clearcoat must pass the base coat and I swear even I can't tell what I've done,on blends with fade out I do this method but I loop a piece of paper about 6" before my tape so the base doesn't travel to the line and when I've finished clearing I take the paper off and fade out just before the line,perfect every time


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

If you look at the primer stage it looks like the masking is way to close to the edge of the primer for a really bad hard line but if you look when the primer is rubbed down you can see its rubbed down easy


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah I've seen that done but i couldn't see it clearly in your pics , do you laquer over the tape or whip up to it . Worth for all the questions its just i have interest in paint , infact i wish id learnt to paint rather than having been a mechanic . I mot now but still want to learn to paint !


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

That shouldve said sorry about all the questions lol damn autocorrect


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

The tape is in the first few pics but the last pic the tape was taken off before the clear was dry that's why you think it's missing,and I always put 2 coats of clear on every job but stay away from my masking line on first coat of clear and on my 2nd coat clear right up to my soft edge tape taking the tape off before clear has gone off


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Makes sense , do you have to add fade out thinbers etc ?


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

No fade out thinners on this job I only use fade out thinners when I'm blending my clearcoat out and usely mix it50/50 with my clearcoat.fade out thinners I use is only a slow thinner


----------

